# Informational Links



## Artisan

PM Pamelamama with links to add to this list. Sites must be information only -- not advertising-supported or for-profit.

Mamatoto: the Joyful Art of Wearing Your Baby

Make your own jacket inserts

Threading a Ring Sling

Spreading Fabric in the Rings

From *merpk*:
A great page of picture of "wrapped babies"... but it's in German. Not comprehensible to me. But I love these clear pictures of beautifully worn beautiful looking wraps.

Scroll down and there they are. Click on the pictures to enlarge them.

http://www.wad.de/websites/kaleb_tra...varianten.html

From *azzuranotte*:
You can use http://babelfish.altavista.com/ to translate the page, but unfortunately there are still no instructions. You can read the names of the holds though.

From *Artisan*:
Have you seen these pages? They are in other languages as well, but some have videos or picture instructions.

http://www.babyidea.fi/kantoliinoist...idontojaX.html
http://www.kantoliinakanava.fi/sidontaohjeet?currDir=.

From *Sheena*:i want to do this one!... the red one. anyone know how?

From *mom2seven*:
The Peppermint website has lots of pictures and is in English to boot







.

And here is the translated version of your original link.

ETA - the translation is a riot, but you can figure out what it means.

From *sagepixie*:
First tell me you LOVE me









1.Wickelkreuztrage pink wrap cross carry with the cross fabric pulled to sides
http://www.kantoliinakanava.fi/sidon...ietaisukenguru
2.Kreuztrage orange cross carry
http://www.kantoliinakanava.fi/sidon...rrDir=./tuplax
3.Kängurutrage red rucksack in front
http://www.kantoliinakanava.fi/sidon...ir=./masureppu
4.Wiege blue cradle carry with a shoulder flip
http://www.kantoliinakanava.fi/sidon...r=./peruskehto
5.Kreuzwiege rainbow cross carry two shoulder flips
http://www.peppermint.com/crosscarry.htm
6.Klassische Hüfttrage pink cradle carry with a shoulder flip
http://www.kantoliinakanava.fi/sidon...=./peruslonkka
7.Variable Hüfttrage blue cradle carry with knot in front
http://www.kantoliinakanava.fi/sidon...=./peruslonkka
8.Hüfttrage fürs lange Tuch red rucksac with two shoulder flips
http://www.kantoliinakanava.fi/sidon...ir=./masureppu
9.Klassische Rückentrage green and blue rucksac on back
http://mamatoto.org/Default.aspx?tabid=189
http://www.kantoliinakanava.fi/sidon...r=./selkareppu
10. Kreuzrucksack green and blue cross carry on back
11.Tibetanische Rückentrage stripes tibeten rucksac on back
http://mamatoto.org/Default.aspx?tabid=153
12.Tibetischer Rückengurt yellow strap carry
13.Afrikanische Rückentrage blue and white African kanga
http://mamatoto.org/Default.aspx?tabid=162
14.Einfache Bauchtrage rainbow cradle with infant upright
http://www.kantoliinakanava.fi/sidon...=./peruslonkka
15.Rückentrage mit Brustgurt red wrap cross carry with chest belt
http://mamatoto.org/Default.aspx?tabid=116
16.Doppelkreuztrage striped cross carry
http://www.kantoliinakanava.fi/sidon...rrDir=./perusx

From *Simonee*:

A few translations of the German words:

Wickel means wrap
Kreuz means cross
trage means carry/way of carrying

so wickelkreuztrage is a cross wrap

rucken means back, so any rucken trage are on your back.
huft is hip (carry)

tuch is piece of fabric.

sorry, no can do on the finnish stuff









From *Euromom*:

I learned how to wear my babies from
www.mamatoto.org or what's now called
www.wearyourbaby.org

It's been such a great resource! They have step by step dirrections with photos, like the sites above, but with written instructions in English and even videos with sound. Plus, they also show you how to make your own wrap (what type of and size fabric to buy!

There ARE so many cool ways to wrap 'em up! I'm definately going to learn some more!

Oh! And Sheena you want to do the "baby pocket". Here are the instructions http://www.mamatoto.org/Default.aspx?tabid=101

From *Mama Jude*:
Fun babywearing resources!

Celebrity sling gallery (Liv Tyler, Kate Hudson, Elle MacPhearson, Cindy Crawford, Christy Turlington, SJP, Angelina Jolie, etc.)

New make-your-own babywearing avatars (great for Yahoo IM & discussion boards).

The Sling Directory: compare 200+ slings SIDE-BY-SIDE, complete with photos and rankings. Sort by price! Sort by average customer reviews!

News: "the baby sling is OUT, according to STAR magazine", etc.

Make your own sling: tons of free patterns for several types of slings.

Sling Slang: the wacky world of sling accronyms (FnK, KKAFP, MnM, CP, etc.)
*b2manatees* says:
I hope it's okay to say (since I'm not pimping my own product) but a new DVD on babywearing just came out. It covers slings, wraps, ABCs, and pouches and it about 2 1/2 hours with chapter breaks for all different carries (now if my DVD player would just repeat the chapter for the back carry I want to do...). I think it's great and am so impressed by the work that was put into it. Yes I know the parents who conceived the idea (they are very passionate about babywearing) and have put out the video. Yes my little one was used for a few carries - just want to be honest here- but I really do think it's a great idea and very well done. I'm just one of those people with a slow internet connection at home who doesn't do so great by reading instructions and looking at pics so this really is a great thing for me.

If anyone is interested, the website is www.tummy2tummy.com


----------

